# New member



## James Ellis (Oct 7, 2020)

Hi everyone I’m new here 
I have a yammer ym2610 I’m having trouble with transmission. My question is does anyone know where I can get a shop manual for this tractor without having to pay 300 for it


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

James Ellis said:


> Hi everyone I’m new here
> I have a yammer ym2610 I’m having trouble with transmission. My question is does anyone know where I can get a shop manual for this tractor without having to pay 300 for it


James, welcome to the forum. And as a member, look at the TOP of the page here. Click the MANUALS tab, then tractor > CUT. 

The YM2500/YM2610/John Deere850/950 are all nearly the same tractor with some differences. 

IF the transmission is slipping or not shifting into the Power-Shift, you may need a few buckets (4X 5gallon buckets) to pull the hydraulic filter screen out. Depending on the filter in there, there are 2 types. 1- the replaceable type and 2- the reusable type. For the reusable type, a soft-tooth brush and diesel fuel in a 5-gallon bucket works great. See my write up here: 
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/hydraulic-fluid-change.39013 

When this filter gets clogged, the transmission acts up or just quits working. After a replacement or cleaning, all is good again. 

A YM2610 specific manual is in the works at the moment. Possible at the end of the month it will be posted in the MANUALS section here (FREE). It's been over a year in the making. 

Also, you can join the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group at it's new location: 
https://yanmar-tractor-owners.groups.io 

Both the GroupsIO and this forum here are great to have. 

And as a fellow YM2610 owner, we can compare notes and tips for our model. 

BMaverick


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Any details about your transmission problems???


----------



## James Ellis (Oct 7, 2020)

winston said:


> Any details about your transmission problems???


Sometimes it shifts fine. Sometimes is has to warm up about 5 minutes first.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Are you confident about the correct fluid? What climate are you in? Filter, strainer and fluid all in good condition?


----------



## James Ellis (Oct 7, 2020)

Yes screen is clean and new fluid. I’m in south Louisiana


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

James Ellis said:


> Yes screen is clean and new fluid. I’m in south Louisiana


Definitely not a cold climate. Hope you don't get mad by me asking what fluid you are using?


----------



## James Ellis (Oct 7, 2020)

Just a regular hydraulic fluid not a specific type


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

According to the links that have been supplied by bmaverick, it seems that the tractor uses a J20C spec trans/hyd fluid. You may want to follow up on that.


----------



## James Ellis (Oct 7, 2020)

I agree I will be going get some soon


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I ran tractor supply traveler brand in my old geared 2002D transmission and run the same in my Bobcat hydrostat. It has been proven good in my eyes and very reasonably priced. https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...bzaxTSu1_cDfx1RUIkDCUVUrZkU-4v6kaAk1fEALw_wcB


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

winston said:


> I ran tractor supply traveler brand in my old geared 2002D transmission and run the same in my Bobcat hydrostat. It has been proven good in my eyes and very reasonably priced. https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...bzaxTSu1_cDfx1RUIkDCUVUrZkU-4v6kaAk1fEALw_wcB


That's a good one as it meets the J20C requirement for our YM-Series tractors.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Welcome to the Forum. The others will have to help with your tractor as I am somewhat ignorant of the type you have.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Welcome to the forum..
Follow the advice from those 2 guys..they r a valuable resource to this forum..


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

James Ellis said:


> Hi everyone I’m new here
> I have a yammer ym2610 I’m having trouble with transmission. My question is does anyone know where I can get a shop manual for this tractor without having to pay 300 for it


James, I'm also hoping to upload the Parts Manual here soon. Just a technical glitch is in the way. It will have exploded view diagrams to see how things go together.


----------

